# Fox Network - Monday, Feb. 27.



## janry

Looks like the Daytona 500 will be televised tonight due to rain delays and Fox' Monday night schedule will be in turmoil.

Messes up "Alcatraz" for me.


----------



## That Don Guy

janry said:


> Looks like the Daytona 500 will be televised tonight due to rain delays and Fox' Monday night schedule will be in turmoil.
> 
> Messes up "Alcatraz" for me.


This could cause more problems than you think. If the schedule says that House and Alcatraz are airing new episodes, and they don't air, then anybody with a House and/or Alcatraz SP needs to watch the schedule carefully, or risk having the new episodes missed because TiVo thinks they had been aired in the previous 28 days.


----------



## TiVotion

Any word yet on when these shows will be rescheduled? I checked the Fox web site, and nada.

I actually look forward to "Alcatraz". I'd hate to miss it.


----------



## Kamakzie

My HR21 shows House today at 5PM and Alcatraz at 6PM.. Not sure if its legit or an error?


----------



## janry

That Don Guy said:


> This could cause more problems than you think.


Not really! That's why I used the word "turmoil".


----------



## morac

Looks like Daytona is airing at 7 PM EST. As such there's no way House or Alcatraz could air tonight (at least not on the East coast) so I guess they'll get bumped.


----------



## Kamakzie

morac said:


> Looks like Daytona is airing at 7 PM EST. As such there's no way House or Alcatraz could air tonight (at least not on the East coast) so I guess they'll get bumped.


Not sure why my DVR resheduled them for 5 and 6.


----------



## morac

Kamakzie said:


> Not sure why my DVR resheduled them for 5 and 6.


Dunno either, but in my area the news is on then.


----------



## Kamakzie

morac said:


> Dunno either, but in my area the news is on then.


Fox has the right to bump any local affiliates programming don't they?


----------



## morac

Kamakzie said:


> Fox has the right to bump any local affiliates programming don't they?


I suppose so, but I've never heard of them bumping primetime shows back to an earlier time (not to mention no one would know to watch them). My guess is that if the Daytona isn't rained out again, they'll simply skip House and Alcatraz this week.

Zap2It (which is owned by Tribune) still shows House airing at 8 and Alcatraz airing at 9, so it doesn't look like Fox has sent out a new schedule yet. Even Fox's own web site hasn't been updated.


----------



## That Don Guy

Kamakzie said:


> My HR21 shows House today at 5PM and Alcatraz at 6PM.. Not sure if its legit or an error?


Do they appear at those times in the schedule?

It doesn't make much sense to air new episodes of shows at times when nobody is expecting to see them. The only problem might be, House is supposed to start a month-long hiatus next week, which means that Fox was expecting not to air any repeats before the series finale in May, and there would be no openings in the schedule that would allow any episodes to be pushed back a week, so they feel they have to air it tonight. (If this is the case, I also assume Fox figures the race will end early enough out west so Fox can air it after the race.)


----------



## janry

Kamakzie said:


> My HR21 shows House today at 5PM and Alcatraz at 6PM.. Not sure if its legit or an error?


That is odd but just in case, I just went to TiVo's website and scheduled one of my TiVo's to record the programs on for the hour between 5 and 6 (central). I just checked the Fox website and they still show the normal schedule but I'll check later to see if they put up any kind of notice.


----------



## Kamakzie

I see the problem. For some reason my DVR is in pacific time and I'm in Eastern..


----------



## Kamakzie

Sorry about the erroneous information. My DVR was on the fritz and I had to reboot it.


----------



## TonyB

There is a two hour block of Kitchen Nightmares this Friday. Their best bet is to bump that and move tonight's shows in its place.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

all this for Nascar? I guess I see why some olks are PO'ed when football screws up programming.


----------



## That Don Guy

TonyB said:


> There is a two hour block of Kitchen Nightmares this Friday. Their best bet is to bump that and move tonight's shows in its place.


The problem is, nobody is expecting to see them on Friday, so unless they happen to watch other Fox shows and see the commercials, or Fox runs a crawl at exactly 8 and 9 PM Eastern that the shows will air on Friday, chances are a lot of people will miss the episodes - not a good thing for shows like House and Alcatraz where not watching them in order could cause problems.

(My guess: they will air House next week, in place of one of the two Alcatraz episodes they had planned to air, then push the remaining Alcatraz episodes back, even if it means airing the season finale in early June.)

Note that Titan has updated its online listing for KTVU (San Francisco's Fox affiliate); it now shows that the race coverage runs from 4 to 8:30 Pacific, with local programming following it.


----------



## janry

Jebberwocky! said:


> all this for Nascar? I guess I see why some olks are PO'ed when football screws up programming.


It'll be hilarious if it rains again right before the race is scheduled to start.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

janry said:


> It'll be hilarious if it rains again right before the race is scheduled to start.


I was just thinking that myself. Race gets set back again, fox plays their original programming and nothing gets recorded.


----------



## janry

The Weather Channel website hourly forecast for Daytona beach shows a 55-60% chance of of rain during the race so even if they get it started, it may not finish tonight, or it could be a shortened race.


----------



## MikeMar

What wimps. I drive in the rain


----------



## morac

janry said:


> The Weather Channel website hourly forecast for Daytona beach shows a 55-60% chance of of rain during the race so even if they get it started, it may not finish tonight, or it could be a shortened race.


Whether they race or not probably depends on how heavy it rains, not if it rains. The problem with yesterday apparently was that there was a deluge all day and basically the track flooded. If it does get pushed back, Fox will have no one to blame but themselves since they pushed to have the race in prime time instead of Noon when it was originally scheduled for.


----------



## That Don Guy

morac said:


> Whether they race or not probably depends on how heavy it rains, not if it rains.


Actually, if there is anything more than a sprinkle, it usually takes the same amount of time to dry the track - keep in mind that even one patch of wet track (even in the pit areas) is a serious accident waiting to happen. It's more a problem of how long it is between periods of rain.


----------



## morac

That Don Guy said:


> Actually, if there is anything more than a sprinkle, it usually takes the same amount of time to dry the track - keep in mind that even one patch of wet track (even in the pit areas) is a serious accident waiting to happen. It's more a problem of how long it is between periods of rain.


I can't believe that this is the first time it's ever rained in the race's 54 year history.

The reasons being given for postponing the race was all day heavy rain, which is a lot more than a sprinkle.


> Heavy rain all day Sunday forced NASCAR to postpone the event for the first time in its 54-year history.


Though at this point, it's likely the ground is so saturated, that a little rain could be enough to cause problems.


----------



## jlb

Co executive Alcatraz producer Steve Lilien tweeted that there will be two eps of Alcatraz next week.


----------



## jlb

Oh snap, there was always going to be two hours next week anyways......


----------



## janry

jlb said:


> Co executive Alcatraz producer Steve Lilien tweeted that there will be two eps of Alcatraz next week.





jlb said:


> Oh snap, there was always going to be two hours next week anyways......


No mystery for those of us from 2061. Want a mint?


----------



## Archangel00

morac said:


> I can't believe that this is the first time it's ever rained in the race's 54 year history.


Umm, it's most certainly NOT the first time it's rained in it's 54 year history. Been a few rain delayed or shortened 500's in that time. As stated it is the first time it has been POSTPONED due to rain though.


----------



## That Don Guy

morac said:


> I can't believe that this is the first time it's ever rained in the race's 54 year history.


It's not - in fact, in 2009, they only went about 3/4 of the distance because of rain - but it's the first time that they never had enough of a break in the rain that they couldn't even get one lap run on the scheduled day.



> The reasons being given for postponing the race was all day heavy rain, which is a lot more than a sprinkle.


The key words there being "all day" (and that's not entirely true; I don't think it was raining between 1 and 2:30 PM Eastern, but just as they were about to call drivers back to their cars, it started up again). Even a 15-minute shower takes about two hours to dry.

*THIS JUST IN:* NASCAR.com says the green flag time will now be 7:13 (my guess: it lets the Fox coverage include the call to start engines)


----------



## jlb

My TiVo did not update but it does show a second airing of tonight's ep of Alcatraz showing, I think, Saturday....will have to check. But as said earlier, keep an eye on your upcoming to do list....


----------



## jlb

Jorge's girlfriend just tweeted that there will now also be a two hour finale to make up the time.....


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Since Tivo did not get the guide update in time, it will think it already recorded these episodes and consequently will not record them when they actually air, so when FOX announces when tonight's preempted House & Alcatraz episodes will air, please post it here.


----------



## LynnL999

From @HouseonFox: "Due to the Daytona 500 race, Tonight's episode of #house is preempted. Catch an all-new episode on Monday, March 19 at 8/7c."

For tracking purposes, the episode title is "Love is Blind."

All I can find about Alcatraz is that back to back episodes are airing next week, but that was planned already, apparently. Tonight's scheduled episode title was "Clarence Montgomery."


----------



## Worf

Damn. Oh well.

I guess House was supposed to return March 26 if everything aired correct, so they've moved the haitus back one week?


----------



## jlb

My TiVo shows a second airing of Clarence m I think on a Saturday... Cant remember if it is this or next. If next, may have to wait to ensure watching in order.


----------



## jlb

Ok.....checked my ToDo list via TiVo.com. 

Monday 3/5 - (already planned) 2 eps

Saturday 3/10 11pm ET Clarence Montogomery

I already forced a record in SPM for the 3/10 ep so it should be covered. I am going to tweet Bethany and Jorge and ask if they think we should not watch the 2 parter until after Clarence Monty....


----------



## janry

jlb said:


> My TiVo shows a second airing of Clarence m I think on a Saturday... Cant remember if it is this or next. If next, may have to wait to ensure watching in order.


Yes. Saturday, March 10. Before the scheduled airing last night, I set my TiVo to record it and the TiVo automatically cancelled last nights recording so I should be good to go unless something happens to the March 10 airing. But should Fox choose to air it sooner, I should also be OK as long as it gets into the guide data in time.


----------



## Hercules67

LynnL999 said:


> From @HouseonFox: "Due to the Daytona 500 race, Tonight's episode of #house is preempted. Catch an all-new episode on Monday, March 19 at 8/7c."
> 
> For tracking purposes, the episode title is "Love is Blind."
> 
> All I can find about Alcatraz is that back to back episodes are airing next week, but that was planned already, apparently. Tonight's scheduled episode title was "Clarence Montgomery."


That's the important part --

You're going to have to force RECORD of "Clarence Montgomery" unless TiVo recognizes that it never recorded.


----------



## That Don Guy

Fox just announced a major change to its announced schedule - Touch will air on Thursdays instead of Mondays, and Bones will start airing on Mondays on April 2. (Fox also announced there will be two hours of Alcatraz (they call it a "two-hour episode", but it's almost certainly just two one-hour episodes) on March 25, which is its "season finale".) This leaves some leeway for the missing House and Alcatraz episodes.


----------



## sieglinde

WTF!!!! I am glad I read this. I would have been dismayed to watch Alcatraz and House in a week or so (I am behind) and find a car race instead of both shows. Fast forwarding through it looked like a combination of the 405 on a bad day and a weather report with something that looked like a bad accident or fire. Meh!!!! 
A car race?


----------



## LynnL999

Hercules67 said:


> That's the important part --
> 
> You're going to have to force RECORD of "Clarence Montgomery" unless TiVo recognizes that it never recorded.


I'm going to have to force record both shows.

Stupid Fox.


----------



## phox_mulder

jlb said:


> My TiVo shows a second airing of Clarence m I think on a Saturday... Cant remember if it is this or next. If next, may have to wait to ensure watching in order.


That most likely isn't going to happen.
This is your local FOX Affiliate recording it on Monday, then playing back on Saturday.
Since it didn't air yesterday, they can't re-air it on Saturday.

phox


----------



## jk5598224

I show Alcatraz Clarency Montgomery recording on 03/10. I guess I should wait to watch the episodes recording on 03/5 to watch in proper order.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

6:32 am, February 28, 2012
The FOX network has *announced* make-up times for programs that were pre-empted by NASCARs Daytona 500 on Monday night.

The network says that the episode of House scheduled for Monday night will now be seen on Monday, March 19th, while the show Alcatraz will now have back-to-back episodes on Monday, March 5th.

- - 
Wait a minute, later today it was reported:

12:28 pm, February 28, 2012
FOX has *decided* how it will broadcast its episodes of House and Alcatraz that were preempted by NASCARs Daytona 500 on Monday.

Heres the breakdown

Monday, March 5th: Back-to-back NEW episodes of Alcatraz (two hours)

Monday, March 12th: An encore episode of House airs at 7 p.m., a NEW episode of Alcatraz airs at 8 p.m.

Monday, March 19th: A NEW episode of House that was preempted because of Daytona 500 airs at 7 p.m.


----------



## David Ortiz

thefutoncritic.com currently shows that the preempted episode of Alcatraz will not air on Sat, March 10, but will air on Mon, March 12 (possibly repeating on Sat, March 24).

The two episodes originally scheduled for March 5 have not been changed.


----------



## brettatk

You can find last nights episode of Alcatraz on usenet (maybe torrent, not sure). In Canada is airs on citytv and not Fox. Not condoning this behavior, just giving it as an option if you don't want to wait till next week.


----------



## janry

I think I'll change my SP to record everything, including duplicates.


----------



## morac

David Ortiz said:


> thefutoncritic.com currently shows that the preempted episode of Alcatraz will not air on Sat, March 10, but will air on Mon, March 12 (possibly repeating on Sat, March 24).
> 
> The two episodes originally scheduled for March 5 have not been changed.


I can't think of any reason to air the episodes out of order unless the episode that was supposed to air yesterday doesn't really advance the plot so it could be inserted anywhere.


----------



## janry

morac said:


> I can't think of any reason to air the episodes out of order unless the episode that was supposed to air yesterday doesn't really advance the plot so it could be inserted anywhere.


I can't either unless it has something to do with selling commercial time. Might be a major hassle once someone has bought time on one episode to now shift things around. But, I don't know much about how that all works. Just guessing.


----------



## jlb

janry said:


> I think I'll change my SP to record everything, including duplicates.


That actually is a great idea!


----------



## taronga

brettatk said:


> You can find last nights episode of Alcatraz on usenet (maybe torrent, not sure). In Canada is airs on citytv and not Fox. Not condoning this behavior, just giving it as an option if you don't want to wait till next week.


House is 'available' too. Thank you, Canada!


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> Fox just announced a major change to its announced schedule - Touch will air on Thursdays instead of Mondays


Guess I won't be watching Touch.. (1) nbc shows (which need padding but I usually don't due to conflicts already), (2) big bang theory, (3) wipeout, though sometimes I skip that or record on my analog S1..


----------



## sieglinde

Last time I tried to record the second showing of Alcatraz on Saturday, it was messed up by the stupid local people at Fox who didn't know how to switch from the local to the national feed. There is always Amazon. (They show it at 11:00 after the news and they messed it up.)


----------



## unitron

sieglinde said:


> Last time I tried to record the second showing of Alcatraz on Saturday, it was messed up by the stupid local people at Fox who didn't know how to switch from the local to the national feed. There is always Amazon. (They show it at 11:00 after the news and they messed it up.)


Were you trying to record it from your local Fox broadcast affiliate?


----------



## jlb

Ok, so Steve Lilien, one of the Exec producers of Alcatraz picked up on my tweet/question to Bethany and Podcatraz.

He said that they are reshuffling so that the aired episodes are all in the proper order. So even though my guide data still shows Ames Bros/Sonny Burnett for Monday, according to Steve, it should be Clarence Monty/Ames Bros. 

So I think just recording all Monday eps should be fine. My gut is I can ignore the Saturday supposed re-air of Monty...I asked that of Steve and await a reply.


----------



## sieglinde

Yep, I only receive my local Fox affiliate. I ended up using Amazon to watch it.


----------



## unitron

sieglinde said:


> Yep, I only receive my local Fox affiliate. I ended up using Amazon to watch it.


And since it didn't air Monday, your local affiliate probably didn't have it "in the can" in order to be able to re-broadcast it.


----------



## andyf

TiVo guide data on local FOX shows Clarence Montgomery set for Mar 12. It is marked as a repeat so even though I deleted the 27th showing from my ToDo list early, my FRO SP doesn't pick it up. Had to manually set it to record.

House still looks good on USA for 3/9 at 3pm CST.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

andyf said:


> TiVo guide data on local FOX shows Clarence Montgomery set for Mar 12. It is marked as a repeat so even though I deleted the 27th showing from my ToDo list early, my FRO SP doesn't pick it up. Had to manually set it to record.


If you delete it from your To Do List, it will assume you don't want to see it and won;t try to record a different showing. The only way to trick it is to set up manual recordings that will fill all your tuners. Then, it will assume that you still want to see it but that you had better things to do at that particular time.

In this case, since Clarence Montgomery will be in the two-hour block on Monday, presumably the Guide Data will catch up by then and you should get it, since the two-hour block will be a different "episode" than the one-hour Clarence Montgomery that you canceled. We should all keep an eye on our To Do Lists as we get closer, let TiVo try to handle it, and intervene if it's still messed up on game day.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic

The Alcatraz ep we missed on the 27'th is supposed to be shown at 7pm before the new 8pm show this monday but the guide data is sholl showing The Big Bang Theory. Assuming your on the east coast or have the same scheduling as me is anyone else seeing this or do any of you have updated guide info ?

As far as House goes, I haven't looked in to that yet.


----------



## unitron

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> The Alcatraz ep we missed on the 27'th is supposed to be shown at 7pm before the new 8pm show this monday but the guide data is sholl showing The Big Bang Theory. Assuming your on the east coast or have the same scheduling as me is anyone else seeing this or do any of you have updated guide info ?
> 
> As far as House goes, I haven't looked in to that yet.


7PM?

In the Eastern Time Zone?

Where prime time doesn't start until 8PM, and the time before that belongs to the local affiliate and they've sold the commercial slots at non-primetime rates?

I think you must have seen a Central Time Zone listing.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic

unitron said:


> 7PM?
> 
> In the Eastern Time Zone?
> 
> Where prime time doesn't start until 8PM, and the time before that belongs to the local affiliate and they've sold the commercial slots at non-primetime rates?
> 
> I think you must have seen a Central Time Zone listing.


Yes, 7pm EST this upcoming Monday is when the Alcatraz from last week is supposed to show for me.


----------



## mattack

I really really think you're mistaking that for someone's post about the Central time zone. Fox itself preempted the showing this week.. so your local affiliate wouldn't be showing it out of normal primetime hours.


----------



## mchief

My Tivo guide shows the missed one on 3/12. And I forced a recording as Tivo thinks it was already recorded.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic

mchief said:


> My Tivo guide shows the missed one on 3/12. And I forced a recording as Tivo thinks it was already recorded.


Same for me but...

This is weird...

Season 1 Ep. 9/10 (2hr special ?) is on this monday the 5th while the re-air of the missed show Season 1 Ep 8 is re-airing a week later on the 12th. While Alcatraz doesnt seem follow much of a story line like say Stargate Universe did, this is still gonna mess some stuff up.


----------



## That Don Guy

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> This is weird...
> 
> Season 1 Ep. 9/10 (2hr special ?) is on this monday the 5th while the re-air of the missed show Season 1 Ep 8 is re-airing a week later on the 12th. While Alcatraz doesnt seem follow much of a story line like say Stargate Universe did, this is still gonna mess some stuff up.


When a network lists an episode that's twice as long as usual, almost always it's just two separate episodes shown back-to-back, usually with just one set of opening and closing credits. (I assume this goes back to the days when DVRs wouldn't record a show at all if it couldn't record all of it, and having back-to-back shows on the same channel used up two tuners during the few minutes of overlap.)

Here's the Monday schedule for Fox for the next few weeks, according to its most recent press releases:
(Times listed are Eastern and Pacific)

3/5 - (8:00) The Ames Brothers; (9:00) Sonny Burnett
(this shows up as a single two-hour episode in listings)
(The Ames Brothers airs again on Saturday night 3/10 at 11:00)

3/12 - (9:00) Clarence Montgomery
(Sonny Burnett airs Saturday night 3/17 at 11:00)

3/19 - (9:00) Webb Porter
(the House episode scheduled for 2/27 airs at 8:00)
(Clarence Montgomery airs Saturday night 3/24 at 11:00)

3/26 - (8:00) the last two episodes of the season (titles TBA), presumably again listed as a single 2-hour episode


----------



## Mike Lang

I watched both episodes already in case they end up airing out of order.


----------



## jlb

I guess when exec producer Steve lillien said they were sliding C Montgomery forward he was misinformed. 

Anyways, I guess the question is that since we are nearing the end of shorter Season 1, should we hold off and watch in order?


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

It's just this kind of hore**** that killed Firefly. FOX has learned nothing.


----------



## unitron

Schmye Bubbula said:


> It's just this kind of hore**** that killed Firefly. FOX has learned nothing.


Far be it from me to say anything nice about Fox, but this situation came about because of the weather pushing the Daytona 500 (and all that higher than ordinary rates ad revenue, including local buys from local affiliates) from Sunday afternoon 'til Monday night.

Not exactly the same as deliberately starting with the Cowboys in Space train robbery episode to make the show look different from what it actually was, and damn near tricking viewers like me into not giving it a chance.


----------



## Adam1115

So what's the end result, is house going to re-air or not??


----------



## lpwcomp

Adam1115 said:


> So what's the end result, is house going to re-air or not??


Did you miss this part of the new schedule post? (emphasis mine)



That Don Guy said:


> 3/19 - (9:00) ...
> _*(the House episode scheduled for 2/27 airs at 8:00)*_


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

No, *unitron*, I respectfully disagree: FOX indeed had no control over the weather, and one can't blame them for reshuffling for the sake of greater ad revenue, but they should still *show the episodes in order *when readjusting Alcatraz broadcasts. The two-parter tonight should be the preempted episode and the first of the originally-planned pair. But as it is, the preempted one only will be seen three episodes later out of order. It may be a sufficiently stand-alone episode not to matter much, but nevertheless this is the kind of shenanigans that bodes poorly for a show already on the bubble, and yet another case of FOX shooting itself in the foot. And they're doing the same thing with the preempted House episode!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I will wait to see what they actually do before I have an opinion on it.

The show's producer has aid they WILL air in order. It may be he knows more than the PR flack. Or not.


----------



## unitron

Schmye Bubbula said:


> No, *unitron*, I respectfully disagree: FOX indeed had no control over the weather, and one can't blame them for reshuffling for the sake of greater ad revenue, but they should still *show the episodes in order *when readjusting Alcatraz broadcasts. The two-parter tonight should be the preempted episode and the first of the originally-planned pair. But as it is, the preempted one only will be seen three episodes later out of order. It may be a sufficiently stand-alone episode not to matter much, but nevertheless this is the kind of shenanigans that bodes poorly for a show already on the bubble, and yet another case of FOX shooting itself in the foot. And they're doing the same thing with the preempted House episode!


That would be a case of scrambling to do something stupid with one show that's been on for years and another that's already aired several episodes.

Firefly was a case of having months to pre-meditate doing something incredibly stupid to the premiere of a series which was intelligent and intellectual enough to need a proper introduction and explanation before they jump right to the shoot-em-up.

I'm guessing the suits behind Firefly's scheduling went on to help script Star Trek 90210.


----------



## Hercules67

FOX has no record of keeping good series on TV (and specifically genre series -- now that you mentioned Firefly) having just cancelled "Terra Nova".

So any move they make is questionable.

I mean, why would "Clarence Montgomery" be in the order it was if not for some reason?

http://epguides.com/Alcatraz/


----------



## JohnDG

The missing episode of "House" playing on March 19 is now in the guide.

'Twas skipped by my TiVo: selected it for a manual record.

jdg


----------



## lpwcomp

Hercules67 said:


> FOX has no record of keeping good series on TV (and specifically genre series -- now that you mentioned Firefly) having just cancelled "Terra Nova".


While Fox does have a history of cancelling good shows after one (sometimes two) seasons, "Terra Nova" hardly adds to that record. Yes, I watched it but I considered it a bit of "guilty pleasure". Amongst other flaws, the "science" in it was mostly abysmal.

"Fringe" is in season 4. "Bones" is in season 7. "House" is in season 8 (admittedly it is the last one, but it's time). IMHO, "X-files" lasted longer than it should have.


----------



## Rolow

Can some one confirm the Alcatraz episodes that aired Mon. 3/5?


----------



## lpwcomp

Rolow said:


> Can some one confirm the Alcatraz episodes that aired Mon. 3/5?


They were as noted above, "The Ames Bros" and "Sonny Burnett". And yes, I have actually watched them.


----------



## sieglinde

Thanks for the heads up, I did a manual record for House on the 19th.


----------

